# Saltwater Legends Series Tournament



## Txkris (Oct 24, 2016)

http://www.saltwaterlegendseries.com/
Harborwalk Marina in Hitchcock
Jan 27th is the auction, raffle, dinner, Captain's meeting, etc., and they are inducting *Jim Wallace* in the Legends Hall of Fame. The family will be there and will be a great time remembering him! 
Jan 28th is the tournament. See link above for registration, etc. 
Hope to see you there!


----------

